# 10x10 Kitchen Set Work in this Kitchen



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These, "10 x10' kitchens" you're talking about. Are they the advertising sizes you see in kitchen ads? These have no relevance in a real world price point.
If you want an accurate estimate, do a kitchen plan and have them cost it out. Or bring accurate measurements of the walls and plumbing locations and let them do the plan.
That will be a real world cost.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

For example a set like this:
http://www.rtacabinethub.com/10x10-kitchens/10x10-cream-maple.html


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ryanb4614 said:


> For example a set like this:
> http://www.rtacabinethub.com/10x10-kitchens/10x10-cream-maple.html


I see over $2000. in moldings and accessories


----------

